# SmokeHouse today



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Finally got down to Smokehouse today (Choctawhatchee River). Been getting all these good reports. Decided I would primarily target crappie although wanted to fly fish to start. First fly hit the water about 6:25. The bite was pretty good but managed only 5 or 6 keepers. Used the traditional chartreuse bug for a while then switched to a pink or bubble gum color Round Dinny. That darn thing caught the largest bream of all. 

About 7:45 started looking for crappie.....using minnows. Found one tree top where I got 5 with two really nice ones. That's the only crappie found, but I will remember that spot. My bet is it will produce later on. Got a couple of warmouth with minnows.

Then out with the crickets. Used up a full 100 but ended the day about 12:30 with only 18 keeper brim. Caught dozens of tiny bait stealers and only one roach. Total haul was 23, bream, shellcrackers, stumpknockers, and crappie. Not a lot but a decent mess for a neighbors supper.

Good number of boats going out of Smokehouse today. A couple of guys from Crestview launched here and went all the way down to the mouth to fish mullet They did good too according to their report....but I didn't see the catch. Said the mullet holes at Milton doing nothing so they came to the Choctaw. Talked to a regular from Niceville who fishes the river several times a week. He had close to a limit on bream. I see this guy frequently on the river. 

Got a Alabama license so headed up to Dothan tomorrow for several days and to fish the Chattahoochee in the Columbia area. That will be a challenge since the current flow is controlled by the dam at Lake Eufaula.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

:thumbsup: Good luck in Dothan !


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice Haul


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice mess of bream JB! You can catch whatever you want at that dam. Stripers, blues, flats, and channels. Good luck and hope you've got good bait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice mess


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Very good catch.
Good luck 
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

skiff.....I will be many miles below the dam, but when they are generating everything changes down river so I have been told. The closer you are to the dam the better the catfishing is when generating. 
There is a nuke facility not far below Columbia with a dam, but will have to find out about the rules on fishing below that dam. Not sure I want to do anything like that by myself. 

Anyway, on Google Earth it looks like the state line hugs the Alabama side rather than down the middle of the river. Looks easy to stray over into Georgia.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Fine mess of fish, I like the round dinny bug.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice mess of fish my friend. Good luck up there and make sure you send us a report. Thanks


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice mess - I cant find a crappie pattern and will wait till after October 1 to try again. The lake where I caught them during the winter & spring has gotten warm and with a slow moving river 1/2 mile away that's 300 yds wide x 30 miles long with 60' of cool depth I think I'm gonna have to wait for them to come to me!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I fished the Chattahoochee Damn dozens of times growing up near Eufala. The biggest cats and Stripers I have ever seen. As far as river fishing goes, Chatahoochee is the best I have experienced other than Tensaw.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> Nice mess - I cant find a crappie pattern and will wait till after October 1 to try again. The lake where I caught them during the winter & spring has gotten warm and with a slow moving river 1/2 mile away that's 300 yds wide x 30 miles long with 60' of cool depth I think I'm gonna have to wait for them to come to me!


I caught 26 keeper Crappie today and the only pattern I can find is to hit a lot of spots, only catching 1-4 off each spot, so they are scattered and in smaller schools, cooler weather will bunch them up


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Catch up*

After trip to Alabama and the Chattahoochee I'm playing catch-up on 300 emails. Will post update a littler later today. Will have a new thread here


----------

